# مجنووووون البطاريات



## حمدان المغني (2 أغسطس 2011)

نظراً لأنعدام الكهرباء باليمن ,, استخدم بطاريات لتحويلها الى 220فولت بواسطة الانفرتر لكن للاسف تعمل ساعتين او ثلاث بالكثير .
ففكرت بطريقة لحل هذه المشكلة فقمت بدعوة اخواني واخوالي واعمامي الى العشاء وبد العشاء اقنعتهم بأن يبدلوا بطاريات سياراتهم ببطاريات جديدة ويعطوني القديمة ,, وبعد مفاوضات اقنعتهم وتعاونوا معي نظراً لظروفي لانهم يمتلكون مواطير كهربائية جميعهم وانا ظروفي لا تسمح لي بشراء ماطور ب 500 $.

المهم حصلت على 8 بطاريات 12فولت /70 امبير بالاضافة الى بطاريتين كانت معي سابقاً 
وبالتالي صار معي عشرة بطاريات من 70 امبير تساوي 700 امبير 

وقررت ان اصولها جميعاً بالتوازي 12فولت /700 امبير مع انفرتريحول من 12فولت الى 220 فولت بقوة 1200 وات ..
فما رأيكم هل العملية ستنجح ام ان المحول الانفرتر لن يقبل هذا العدد من البطاريات ؟؟
مع العلم ان الكهرباء تأتي الينا عشر ساعات باليوم فقط واريد استغلال العشر ساعات هذه في شحن البطاريات ..

اشكركم .......


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 أغسطس 2011)

اخى
سبق الشرح أن الانفيرتر يسحب حسب الحمل وليس حسب البطاريات
الجهاز لن يرى كم بطارية موجودة فقط هل الفولت حول 12 فولت أم لا


----------



## حمدان المغني (3 أغسطس 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> سبق الشرح أن الانفيرتر يسحب حسب الحمل وليس حسب البطاريات
> الجهاز لن يرى كم بطارية موجودة فقط هل الفولت حول 12 فولت أم لا



=================================================
اخي اعلم ذلك 
لكن المعروف انه كلما زاد امبير البطاريات كلما زاد الوقت 
والمعروف أنه عندما نريد تشغيل اكثر من تلفزيون فنحن نحتاج اكثر من بطارية لانه في هذه الحالة سوف تفضى البطارية والمعروف ان امبير البطارية هو الوقت وكلما زاد زادت الاجهزة لابد ان يزيد الامبير وزيادة الامبير يعني زيادة البطاريات . أليس كذلك يا اخ ماجد ام انا غلطان .


وسؤالي لو ركبت العشر بطاريات هل سيقبلها الجهاز ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أغسطس 2011)

انت تقول انفيرتر 1200 وات و سبق ان قلنا سابقا سيسحب حسب الحمل المسحوب منه بحد أقصى 1200 وات
لو وضعت حمل 20 وات سيسحب 20+الفقد
لو وضعت حمل 60 وات سيسحب 60+الفقد
لو وضعت حمل 200 وات سيسحب 200+الفقد
وهكذا
هل تريد أن اعيد كتابه هذا الرد للمرة الثالثة؟


----------



## حمدان المغني (4 أغسطس 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> انت تقول انفيرتر 1200 وات و سبق ان قلنا سابقا سيسحب حسب الحمل المسحوب منه بحد أقصى 1200 وات
> لو وضعت حمل 20 وات سيسحب 20+الفقد
> لو وضعت حمل 60 وات سيسحب 60+الفقد
> لو وضعت حمل 200 وات سيسحب 200+الفقد
> ...


========================================

براحتك بأمكانك ان تكتب الرد حتى عشر مرات اصبحت المشكلة كيف اوصل الفكرة اليك وتفهم المقصود وليس سؤالي .. ويقولون فهم السؤال نصف الاجابة ..

يا أخي انت تتكلم في وادي وانا في واد آخر ,, 

القضية ليست حمل وما حمل .

فلنفترض ان الحمل واحد ومحدد دائماً ليس هناك زيادة وليكون على النحو التالي 
تلفزيون 100 وات +3لمبات 100وات يعني اجمالي الحمل 200وات بصورة ثابتة 

اذا شغلت هذا الحمل على بطارية واحدة 12فولت /70امبير سيدوم في حدود 3ساعات مع الفاقد
اذا شغلت هذا الحمل على بطاريتين يعني سيدوم في حدود6 ساعات مع الفاقد
اذا شغلت هذا الحمل على 3 بطاريات يعني سيدوم في حدود10ساعات مع الفاقد
.
.
.
وهكذا 
.
.
.
.
حتى اذا ربطت 10بطاريات سيدوم في حدود 40 ساعة مع الفاقد

وبالتالي واضح انه كلما زاد عدد البطاريات زادت المدة لنفس الحمل 

*ومن هنا طرحت سؤالي هل سيقبل الجهاز عشر بطاريات ؟؟*

هذه كل القضية .... واضح ام ادخل الجهاز اتكهرب واخلص من مشاكل الكهرباء والحياة .


----------



## mustafa' (4 أغسطس 2011)

اخي يجب عليك الإنتباه الى انه بعد ذيادة عدد البطاريات عليك الإنتباه الى حجم المحول(trans ) المستخدم في تشريج كل هذه البطاريات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أغسطس 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> سبق الشرح أن الانفيرتر يسحب حسب الحمل وليس حسب البطاريات
> الجهاز لن يرى كم بطارية موجودة فقط هل الفولت حول 12 فولت أم لا





حمدان المغني قال:


> ========================================
> 
> براحتك بأمكانك ان تكتب الرد حتى عشر مرات اصبحت المشكلة كيف اوصل الفكرة اليك وتفهم المقصود وليس سؤالي .. ويقولون فهم السؤال نصف الاجابة ..
> 
> ...


أظن سبق لى الإجابة على هذا السؤال!! وللمرة الثانية لا يهم عدد البطاريات المهم الفولت 12 فولت تقريبا


----------



## حمدان المغني (4 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ ماجد مع احتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرامي 

لكن ارى انك متناقض في اجاباتك 

انت تريد ان تقنعني ان عدد البطاريات لا يهم ولا يفرق وهل هذا يعني انك تؤكد بكلامك ان بطارية 70 امبير مثل بطارية 200 امبير ؟؟!! طبعاً لا يُعقل ,, وبالتالي اذا جمعت اكثر من بطارية على التوازي فالقوة ستظل كما هي 12 فولت لكن الامبير سيزيد وهذه هي الحقيقة وبالتالي زيادة الزمن 

واجابتك بهذه المشاركة عكس اجاباتك في المشاركات السابقة 
ففي احدى الاجابات على مشاركة سابقة وضحت بالارقام تأكيد كلامي 

وهذا كلامك تحت 

أخى
طاقة الدخول = طاقة الخروج
12 فولت × 7 أمبير/ساعة = 84 وات / ساعة
قدرة اللمبة = 40 وات إذن الوقت = 84 ÷ 40 = 2 ساعة تقريبا
ما تختلف فية البطارية ليس الأمبير ولكن كما ذكرت أمبير/ساعة
وهو كم الكهرباء المخزونة فى البطارية أى ببساطة لو سحبت هذا الأمبير المفترض تدوم لمدة ساعة لكن الأصح أن لا تسحب أكثر من 1/10 من قيمة هذا التيار لمدة 10 ساعات وهو الأستهلاك الأكثر كفاءة ولو زاد السحب يقل الزمن أسرع مما تتوقع

وهذا من هنا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t275290.html

يعني انت تقول امبير /ساعة 
هذا يعني ان 10 بطاريات من 70امبير مربوطة على التوازي سوف تساوي 700 امبير /ساعة 

وآخر سطر بردك اعلاة تقول  لو زاد السحب يقل الزمن اسرع مما تتوقع 

بصراحة بدأت افكاري توشوش 

اذاً يا عزيزي بطارية واحدة 70 أمبير لا تكفيني تخلص بسرعة تلفزيون + لمبتين من 40 وات تعمل في حدود ساعتين ,, اذاً ما الحل بنظرك أنت ؟؟ حتى يزيد الوقت حت ست او سبع ساعات !!


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أغسطس 2011)

حمدان المغني قال:


> الاخ ماجد مع احتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرامي
> 
> لكن ارى انك متناقض في اجاباتك
> 
> انت تريد ان تقنعني ان عدد البطاريات لا يهم ولا يفرق وهل هذا يعني انك تؤكد بكلامك ان بطارية 70 امبير مثل بطارية 200 امبير ؟؟!! طبعاً لا يُعقل ,, وبالتالي اذا جمعت اكثر من بطارية على التوازي فالقوة ستظل كما هي 12 فولت لكن الامبير سيزيد وهذه هي الحقيقة وبالتالي زيادة الزمن


لاحظ أن سؤالك كان هل يقبل الجهاز هذا العدد من البطاريات فأجبت الجهاز يعمل على 12 فولت ولم اتعرض للتيار لأنك لم تسأل عن ذلك
زيادة البطاريات تزيد الزمن الذى يعمل خلاله الجهاز لكن الجهاز طالما موضوع على 12 فولت لا يشعر إن كانت آتية من بطارية واحدة أم أكثر من بطارية على النوازى


> واجابتك بهذه المشاركة عكس اجاباتك في المشاركات السابقة
> ففي احدى الاجابات على مشاركة سابقة وضحت بالارقام تأكيد كلامي
> 
> وهذا كلامك تحت
> ...


كلامى هذا عن زيادة السحب أو الحمل و البطارية كما هى 
البطارية 70 أمبير ساعة أقصى سحب لها 7 أمبير لمدة 10 ساعات و لو سحبت النصف 3.5 سيستمر 20 ساعة أى الضعف لكن لو زاد عن 7 يقل الزمن أكثر مما تتوقع أى لو سحبت 14 أمبير ستبقى أقل من 5 ساعات ولم اتحدث عن توصيل 10 بطاريات على التوازى 
لو وصلت أكثر من بطارية على التوازى تتعامل معاها كما لو أنها بطارية واحدة لها مجموع البطاريات يعنى مازال الجهاز ينظر للفولت 12 و يسحب التيار حسب الحمل لكن البطارية تفرغ بمعدل حسب التيار المسحوب الى سعتها الكلية سواء كانت واحدة مثلا 200 أمبير أو 4 بطاريات كل واحدة 50 أمبير


> بصراحة بدأت افكاري توشوش
> 
> اذاً يا عزيزي بطارية واحدة 70 أمبير لا تكفيني تخلص بسرعة تلفزيون + لمبتين من 40 وات تعمل في حدود ساعتين ,, اذاً ما الحل بنظرك أنت ؟؟ حتى يزيد الوقت حت ست او سبع ساعات !!


احسب الأمبير الكلى و استخدم بطارية 10 أمثاله على الأقل
لو التليفزيوت 70 وات مثلا + 80 وات لمبات سيكون 150 وات
150 ÷ 12 فولت = 12.5 أمبير
يعنى تستخدم على الأقل 150 أمبير ساعة ولو الفاقد فى الجهاز كبير قد تحتاج بطارية 200 أمبير ساعة


----------



## حمدان المغني (5 أغسطس 2011)

طيب لكي يكون الامر واضح وقبل ان اشتري بطارية 200 امبير 
لو اشتريت بطارية 200 امبير وركبت عليها الانفرتر من 1200 وات

لو شغلت عليها تلفزيون 100 وات + لمبتين 100 وات كم من الوقت بالضبط ستظل معي شغالة دون انقطاع التيار الكهربائي ؟؟

عشر ساعات صح ام انا غلطان ........ هذا حسب ما علمتني احسب .




ثانياً : لو اخذت بدل بطارية 200 امبير بطاريتين ابو 100امبير وربطتهما على التوازي هلل ستعطي نفس النتيجة للبطاربة ابو 200 امبير ..؟؟


----------



## MARENAT (17 سبتمبر 2014)

فكرتك كاملة تعتمد على الشاحن..فكل ما زادت سعة البطارية فيجب ان يكون لديك شاحن اوتوماتيكي يستطيع رفع وخفض تيار الشحن بناء على عدد البطاريات وهذا الشي موجود عندي لدي شاحن اوتوماتيكي 12\12 بقوة قصوى 6 امبير يشحن بطارية 40 امبير في 6 ساعات ركبت بطاريه ثانية على التوازي لاحظت ان الشاحن تحرك الامبير الخاص به الى 6..ثم 8 وهكذا وكل ماتحتاج اليه هو التالي جهاز الانفرتر معك كم واط واقصد هنا اقصى حد خرج للانفرتر عندها طبق قانون سعة البطاريه+الشاحن وقدرته+عدد البطاريه=....اقسمها على خرج الانفرتر الاقصى لديك وستحصل على المدة الزمنية التقريبيه ان شاء الله ملاحظه طاقة البطاريه تنخفض بسبب الحراره ولن تجد مخزن طاقه لاكثر من ساعتين بتكلفه رخيصه ابدا..سواء كانت من تجميعك..او شراء جهاز مخصص من قبل الشركات طاقة البطارية والانفرتر ليست سوى احتياطي وليس بديل للكهرباء العامه ابدا في مثل حالتك المولد هو الافضل


----------



## سبايدر فيصل (28 سبتمبر 2014)

*العلم نور*

التوصيل توازى على الشاحن
12v - 1200w
ببطارية
70A - 12V
اذا اخذ ساعتين ونص لشحن عدد بطارية واحدة اذا 5 ساعات لعدد اتنين بطارية ..
 وكلما زاد عدد البطاريات يزيد وقت الشحن 
فاذا كانت الكهرباء تاتى اليك عشر سعات فقط اذا انت محتاج الى عدد اربع بطاريات كل بطارية تشحن ساعتين ونص وبكدة انت قدرت تستغل العشر ساعات التى تاتى فيها الكهرباء كلها فى شحن اكبر عدد ممكن من البطاريات .. من نوع واحد وقوتهم واحدة حتى لا تختلف قيمة الشحن

ولكن ماذا تفعل لو قطعت الكهرباء اسبوع .. :72:
اعتقد الاولوية للطاقة الشمسية فوق سطح المنزل
او طاقة الرياح فوق سطح المنزل .. او شراء مولد ومحرك وبطاريات . 

وجه نظرى .. ان كل ما سبق يجبرك على وجود منبع للكهرباء او اموال كثيرة لتحقيقة ..
ولذالك ارى .. يجب التفكير فى كيفية الاستفادة باقل نسبة كهرباء . فى توليد اكبر نسبة كبيرة ..

مثال على مشكلة مجنون بطاريات ..
اذا كانت الكهرباء تاتى الية عشر ساعات فقط
كيف استفاد بها بجميع الاشكال فاذا كانت البطاريات هى المطلوبة فهل يمكن تشغيل كل البطاريات على شئ دائم الحركة يعطى لى كهرباء اكثر مما ياخذ لتشغيلة ... :56:​


----------



## tahershaltout (29 سبتمبر 2014)

أخى المهندس حمدان
أود التنويه أنه بتركيب البطاريات توازى هو بمسابة زيادة فى عدد الأمبير 
وبالتالى الإنفرتر سيقبل التركيب لأنه لن يرى إلا الجهد
الإستمرارية تأتى من التيار أى بمعنى أنه كما تفضلت أن بطارية 200 أمبير فعلا تعادل 2 بطارية 100
ونفس الكفائة مع إختلاف زيادة الفاقد بالنسبة للبطاريتين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 سبتمبر 2014)

حمدان المغني قال:


> طيب لكي يكون الامر واضح وقبل ان اشتري بطارية 200 امبير
> لو اشتريت بطارية 200 امبير وركبت عليها الانفرتر من 1200 وات
> 
> لو شغلت عليها تلفزيون 100 وات + لمبتين 100 وات كم من الوقت بالضبط ستظل معي شغالة دون انقطاع التيار الكهربائي ؟؟
> ...


معذرة فلا يصلنى اخطار على الإيميل
نعم تقريبا سيكون 10 ساعات و لا يفرق كما ذكر الأخ الفاضل إن كانت بطارية واحدة أم اكثر كما سبق الذكر المهم 12 فولت


----------



## الرجل الصاعق (22 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي اعتقد انك ليس لديك دراية بعلم الكهرباء ان وصل بطاريتين 100 امبير 12 فولت علي التوازي يتكون المحصلة بطارية 200 امبير و 12

حيث انه مادام الانفرتر يحتاج جهدا 12 فولت اذا حتى لو كان التيار مليون امبير 1000000 امبير فهذا لا يؤثر اطلاقا علي عمل الانفرتر المهم ان يكون الجهد المطبق علي الانفرتر لا يتعدى جهد التشغيل لهاذا الانفرتر


----------



## mounir.rouabah (19 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
*حمدان المغني*
أظن المهندس ماجد عباس حقيقة رتبته مهندس أو أكثر لانه مصر على اجابته المنطقية والتي هي زيادة عدد البطاريات هي زيادة المدة فحسب 
لانه لاحظ أنه مكتوب 70 أمبير ساعي وحسابك هو 1200 واط ساعي يعني أنها ستعطيك 1200 واط اذا اردت انت في ساعة واحدة أو توزيعها حسب الساعات
أما بالنسبة لشدة التيار فانت الذي تطلبها من البطارية على حسب امقاومة لا تتدفق لوحدها
الذي ينتقل هو فرق الكمون بين القطبين لهذا أصر المهندس الكريم ماجد عباس على اجابته ان 12 فولط هو المطلوب 
وفقكم الله جميعا.


----------



## inglaid (20 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
زيادة عدد البطاريات 12 فولط على التوازي لا يؤثر على الأنفيتر عند خروج التيار منه للاستهلاك انما يؤثر على المحول و عناصر دائرة الشحن عند رجوع الكهرباء لأن المحول قد لا يستطيع شحن كل تلك البطاريات دفعة واحدة لذلك راجع قدرة المحول الذي لديك من 220 فولط الى 12فولط وكذلك قدرة عناصر الدارة الالكترونية الديودات و المكثفات الكميائية لان البطارية الفارغة تسحب تيار اكبر ,


----------



## حمدان المغني (8 يناير 2015)

الشكر موصول للجميع . وفقكم الله جمعيا . ولعل في هذا الموضوع فائدة للجميع فالظلام خيم على العالم العربي كله وليس اليمن فحسب . لم نعد نحتاج نور الكهرباء نحتاج نور القلوب والأخاء الصادق بين كل العرب . اللهم انصرنا ع الظالمين اللهم أمن بلادنا . وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل . والسماح والمعذرة من الجميع .


----------



## mounir.rouabah (26 يونيو 2016)

سيجمعهم المهدي


----------



## عماد الحمادى (26 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إستغنيت منذ شهرين تقريباً عن المولد وإشتريت بطاريه 150 أمبير(powersafe 12v155fs) عمرها الإفتراضى 7 سنوات
ودايره صغيره بـ(50 جنيه) بتشغل الانفيرتر تلقائى وتخرجه حال عودة التيار... بطارية السياره تمشى الحال لو حسبتها تلاقى ال
(DEEP CYCLE) أرخص هى دى بقى بتاعة الطاقة الشمسيه ومعدة لتتحمل تكرار عملية الشحن 
طبعا زيادة البطاريات على التوازى يزيد من زمن التشغيل (منطقى)
موضوع الأمبير أو الوات ... 
يعنى مثلا بطاريه 150 ينفع نقول 5 أمبير تشتغل مثلاً 30 ساعه؟
البطاريه عندى شغلت جهاز كمبيوتر و3 مراوح و4 لمبات لمدة 4 ساعات
الشاحن 20 أمبير بيشحنها فى 8 ساعات
مسألة 30 ساعه ولا حتى 25 ساعه غير منطقى الموضوع بيتحسب بالوات 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------

